# Could this be right...?



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

So, I'm new to archery and have been shooting my new Quest Rogue for several weeks. My draw weight is 55lbs and my arrow weight is 424gr. I started shooting at 10 yards until I was comfortable with my groupings. For the last two weeks I've been shooting at 20 yards and I have gotten to the point where I could group within the center two rings on my Morrell target. Today I thought I'd take some shots at 30 yards. Up until this point I've only had one pin and was certain I'd need to add a pin for 30 yards. I took 15 shots from 30 yards and while my grouping wasn't as tight as it was at 30 yards, my problem was more left and right of center. My height was almost identical to 10 yards and 20 yards (I had one flyer). Does that seem right? Should I expect to only use one pin from 10 yards to 30 yards? Thanks!


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

No its not right. Chances are you have either been shooting the pin instinctively at 10 and 20 or 30. 

It is easy to get used to hitting the target at closer ranges when practising even if you are not sighted in correctly. You have a slow set up so there should be a difference between your 10 and 20. As you have been hitting the target with just the one setting you have more than likely been unconsciously holding it high or low at those different ranges so your arrows hit the middle. A similar deal at 30 but I suspect your pin is set closer to 30 than 20. You should have at least a 5mm, 1/4 inch gap between your 20 and 30 sight marks.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It does not sound right... unless you're using some kind of new helium-filled arrows! :wink:

I would expect you should be hitting about 3 inches low when using your 20 yard pin at 30 yards.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you guys. I will pay closer attention to pin placement on the target at the three distances.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

When sighting in yardage shoot at a horizontal line such as a colored string or black electrical tape depending on how far you are away from the target and how good your vision is. This will allow for the most precise sight settings. You want the arrow to hit the line exactly. Contrare to popular belief and misleading ads by some bow manufactures there is no stock bow out there that is fast enough to shoot from zero to 30 yds with one pin and hit the "exact" spot without aiming a bit high or low. It is not possible unless they were shooting bows around 700 fps. Try the line method and report back to us. I think you well tell the difference.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you SpotShy. I will.


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

There should be a little Diff. EXAMPLE..... maybe 2 to 4 inches for 70# 30" and depending what arrow you're shooting. 

Jeff


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SOMETHING MOVED. ALWAYS SCRIBE THE SIGHTS OR USE WHITE OUT TO SEE IF ANYTHING MOVED, IF YOU DROP YOUR BOW IN THE WOODS OR HAVE IT IN THE TRUCK BOUNCING AROUND, YOU HAVE A SPOT TO PUT IT BACK TO WITHOUT YOUR MIND COMING APART.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you using a peep sight?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you coming from the bottom up or top down when you shoot?


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

do you put your pin on or under the target?


----------

